# Apps on SD issues



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been having a problem as if late and I was hoping maybe someone could offer some explanation, advice, etc.

Last Friday, after a full wipe, I flashed Liquid Gingerbread 3.0 after running 2.6 forever. I use My Backup Pro to backup and restore app data. I do not use it for anything else (no system data, etc.). 
I installed all my apps from apks I had saved, the restored app data with My Backup Pro. I then proceeded to move apps to sd with Apps2sd like I usually do. Everything seemed to be okay until I noticed a while later that apps moved to the card started disappearing, but the app data was remaining on the sd and the coms were still listed as installed. I uninstalled Apps2sd and reinstalled the apps, noticing that large apps (10 + mb) were installing directly to the sd. I checked the settings and made sure internal was set for app installations and tried again. Large apps were still installing directly to the sd.

Thinking that maybe I didn't wipe properly (lol) I did another full wipe (system, data, cache, davlik) and reflashed LGB 3.0. I did the same process as above with installing and restoring app data. I rebooted my phone to find that large Apps were still installing directly to the sd, and still disappearing and still leaving behind data on the sd.

I thought it was a ROM issue at this point so I did another full wipe and flashed iBolt 0.9. Still having the same problem so I know it's my phone.

I have a few ideas of what is happening but I don't know how to fix it. Is there something on my sd card that is affecting the way apps are installed? Is there a cm7 setting I'm missing somewhere that is affecting it? Are my wipes somehow leaving behind remnants? I know this is long but I was trying to be as specific as possible in hopes of some feedback. If someone has any ideas as to what is happening I'll try anything to see if it fixes it.

My apologies if there is a thread about this already here but Tapatalk search is seriously lacking.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry but I gotta bump this...

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

On some roms there is a problem with apps installed to the SD card disappearing after a reboot, because the ROM boots up faster than the SD card can completely mount and load.

Not sure if that's any help with your issue though.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> On some roms there is a problem with apps installed to the SD card disappearing after a reboot, because the ROM boots up faster than the SD card can completely mount and load.
> 
> Not sure if that's any help with your issue though.


That seems to be the problem for sure. I just flashed a Sense ROM to test and I don't have the problem anymore. Is there a fix for the loading problem on AOSP? I freaking HATE Sense. It's bloated, slow and laggy. I need my Liquid Gingerbread back. Is there a file I can modify that will tell the ROM to wait for the SD card before booting?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just in case anyone's interested, CM7 doesn't seem to give me this problem. I really want to go back to Liquid but I have A LOT of Apps installed and a lot of them are on the sd. I can't reinstall all of them every time I reboot.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

watson387 said:


> That seems to be the problem for sure. I just flashed a Sense ROM to test and I don't have the problem anymore. Is there a fix for the loading problem on AOSP? I freaking HATE Sense. It's bloated, slow and laggy. I need my Liquid Gingerbread back. Is there a file I can modify that will tell the ROM to wait for the SD card before booting?
> 
> Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


Just wondering how sense is bloated, slow, and laggy for you? BAMF Forever is the smoothest Sense rom out there IMO. And there may be a way to "de-sense-itize" it, allowing your problem to be fixed, and still get the look of AOSP.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if you've ever run AOSP, but I've never used a Sense ROM that could hold a candle to AOSP speed. The bloat I'm referring to is the loads of HTC processes constantly running in the background. I tried Synergy and I can't see what all the fuss is about. It was the slowest ROM I've tried on the Thunderbolt yet, and it would reboot constantly any time I tried to run more than 3 or 4 Apps at once. I ran BAMF Forever for a couple days. It's a nice ROM and well put together but still way slower than AOSP and still carries a lot of the Sense bloat. To each his own. If you like Sense more power to you, but I prefer my phone to have some pep.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------

